# What? A plastic label?



## Staryourline (Sep 12, 2013)

Can someone please enlighten me what kind of method was used in this kind of label? Im trying to start my own line here in asia and is hardly getting money for such mass produce shirts, labels, tags etc since im a student. I'm done with my T-shirt printing problem and currently trying to look for a cheap way of labeling a shirt. I think this one is cheaper since it was only printed in a plastic material, Im thinking that the material used in tarpaulins is the same as this one below. But I also thought that once you iron them they will ruin everything including the shirts. Thank you for the response!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Probably printed on an ink jet printer and pressed on....


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

royster13 said:


> Probably printed on an ink jet printer and pressed on....


Or on an eco-solvent printer and heat pressed on. It shouldn't ruin the shirt.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mtnview said:


> Or on an eco-solvent printer and heat pressed on. It shouldn't ruin the shirt.


Is an eco solvent printer different than an ink jet printer?....I was thinking about something like a Roland BN 20....


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

royster13 said:


> Is an eco solvent printer different than an ink jet printer?....I was thinking about something like a Roland BN 20....


Royce, we have the Roland VP540 using eco-solvent inks and have had great results from it. We don't have the white ink option so we need to use a white vinyl if we print on darks. There is another shirt shop a few mile away and they use either an inkjet or laserjet on transfer paper and the print starts to fade much faster than our prints do and she can't do darks since her printers don't print white. Let me check out our FB fanpage and see if I have any photos to post here.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So you are using an ink jet printer?.....Just a better kind than a typical desktop model?....


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are a few examples of our eco-solvent Roland printer, full color on a white vinyl. Our Roland has the capacity for a 54 inch wide roll of material to be loaded depending on what we are printing. No desktop model. The first three on the left are all on garments and the last one being bumper stickers on a white printable sign vinyl.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

royster13 said:


> So you are using an ink jet printer?.....Just a better kind than a typical desktop model?....


Yes Royce. It is a big inkjet printer. I meant to point out to the OP the difference in inks between an eco-solvent printer and a tyical desktop inkjet with aqueous ink. I just didn't phrase it too well.


----------



## Staryourline (Sep 12, 2013)

So in your opinion guys what is the nearest method used here? and is it cheaper than a woven label? Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets call your example a "digital transfer".....It may be cheaper or maybe not......Depends on quantity and what a woven label maker would charge you....Transfer Express has a product call Cad Printz....For a small size and small quantity you are looking at .13 per square inch....


----------

